# OLED



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

Saw the new OLED flat-screen at Best Buy the other day. I thought HD was awesome until I saw the OLED. Screen was 11" and very thin and cost $2400.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I saw the prototypes at CES. It really is amazingly thin and beautiful. I'd say if you have the scratch, I'd highly recommend it.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

LG is supposedly coming out with a 15" model later this year.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I am really looking forward to the day when this technology becomes affordable and available in larger screen sizes.

This technology will then not only be great for big screens, but then affordable for portable devices/cellphones to use as well.


----------

